# What kind of docking station?



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a 32G iPod Touch. I would really like a docking station with speakers so that I can play my music in the house. I know nothing about docking stations. I think my son has one made by Bose. Do you have any suggestions that won't break the bank so that I could put a Christmas hint in DH's ear?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jane--there's a few recs in the Accessories thread, not that that one is easy to search! LOL

I added two reviews in there recently (last 2-3 weeks?) for the O'Kestra portable speaker and the JBL OnStage IIIP. Either would work with your Touch. (links to follow) I'm opting to keep the JBL, as the sound quality is excellent for a speaker unit under $100.

 O'Kestra (this one is more portable, but light on the bass--super compact though!)

 JBL (dropped in price again since I bought two weeks ago...grrr. Now down to $68. Excellent value, and it is portable, that not quite as much as the O'Kestra. But you'd have no trouble taking it with you on your weekly commutes.)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you so much, Victoria. I knew I had seen a review on these 2 some where. The JBL looks like the winner for me. 

Hope you don't get flooded this weekend. We are very foggy the other side of the mountains, but the weather has moderated.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sure parts of this side will.  We're up on Squak Mountain outside of Issaquah; Issaquah Creek floods pretty regularly, but it'd have to go up about 700 ft to reach me.    Still, it's going to be a seriously damp weekend!  The dogs will love it.  Me, not so much.

Stay dry, and let me know how you like the JBL!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have this one. You can unplug it and take it anywhere for up to 10 hours, which I love.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001G5Z82I/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1292039993&sr=1-3&condition=new


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Jane--there's a few recs in the Accessories thread, not that that one is easy to search! LOL
> 
> I added two reviews in there recently (last 2-3 weeks?) for the O'Kestra portable speaker and the JBL OnStage IIIP. Either would work with your Touch. (links to follow) I'm opting to keep the JBL, as the sound quality is excellent for a speaker unit under $100.
> 
> ...


Does the JBL have to be plugged in or is it wireless or run on batteries or what?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Does the JBL have to be plugged in or is it wireless or run on batteries or what?


Can be either. The description says it takes 6 AAA batteries--the description is incorrect. It's actually 6 AA. I wanted one that didn't have a built in rechargeable, because A.) I never remember to charge them ahead of time and B.) once they're dead, they're never user replaceable. We have about 3 dozen rechargeable AA batteries around here (Sanyo Eneloops) and a high end 8 battery charger to keep them at the ready. I actually haven't unpacked the cord to the JBL because in my case, it gets hauled around the house too much to actually plug it in!

If you're willing to do a built in rechargeable, there are a number of really good units, more boombox sized, that have excellent sound. I wanted something smaller in this case, so I didn't look hard at those, but there's some very good reviews for units on Amazon. The Logitech that hsuthard listed is one, there's an Altec Lansing that's another. I have a plug in only Altec Lansing that has the best sound I've heard yet for less than the Bose; unfortunately, that one isn't a current model.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I had been looking at this one which has great reviews for $49.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/JBL-On-Stage-Micro-Portable-Speaker-Dock-for-iPod/14691562


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I had been looking at this one which has great reviews for $49.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/JBL-On-Stage-Micro-Portable-Speaker-Dock-for-iPod/14691562


I think this is the same model that Victoria has mentioned in an earlier link. I think I may go ahead and order it.

I am getting an iPad, maybe as early as next week, from my school district to use with my students with communication disorders. Can I use the JBL to recharge the iPad?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think this is the same one that Victoria posted.  I think the one she posted was more expensive and better quality but this one may be good enough.

No, this is for an iPod (iTouch, etc).  This is not a docking station for an iPad.  If you want a docking station for an iPad, I'd get the Apple one made for it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

JBL makes several models of the OnStage, including a newer one than I posted.  There's some comparison info between them in the descriptions on Amazon.

As for charging the iPad, while you can use the same kind of charger for both it and the touch, it really isn't recommended.  The Touch and iPhone use a 5 watt charger, the iPad uses a 10 watt.  Anything smaller, and it merely trickle charges (there have been reports that it does so incompletely as well).  Aside from the fact that the speaker docks will not fit, this is one of those things where you're just better off using the charger it came with, or buying the iPad charging dock.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

VictoriaP said:



> As for charging the iPad, while you can use the same kind of charger for both it and the touch, it really isn't recommended. The Touch and iPhone use a 5 watt charger, the iPad uses a 10 watt. Anything smaller, and it merely trickle charges (there have been reports that it does so incompletely as well). Aside from the fact that the speaker docks will not fit, this is one of those things where you're just better off using the charger it came with, or buying the iPad charging dock.


Since the school district is buying the iPad, I will let them take responsibility of how I will keep it charged. I will just use the charger that it comes with. Thanks for all the information you have provided.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder if any of these you all have mentioned would work with the new Nano.  Fiance got a Nano for his sister and I would love to get her a little speaker to go with it.
deb


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Jane--there's a few recs in the Accessories thread, not that that one is easy to search! LOL
> 
> I added two reviews in there recently (last 2-3 weeks?) for the O'Kestra portable speaker and the JBL OnStage IIIP. Either would work with your Touch. (links to follow) I'm opting to keep the JBL, as the sound quality is excellent for a speaker unit under $100.
> 
> ...


Grrr. The price was in the 60 dollar range when I put it in my cart and it has almost doubled since then. I should have gotten it when it was cheaper.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got the JBL On Stage lllp for Christmas, and finally got it out of the box last night. I love the size of it....but I wonder if I  need to send it back. The volume does not seem to get very high. Certainly not high enough to hear across the room. Also, I cannot get the remote to work. I finally figured out how to open the battery compartment, and the battery is installed, but maybe incorrectly. I will have to play with it later. The manual is little help, and on-line support offers nothing that is not in the manual. However, if I get it to work correctly, I think it will be a great machine! One of the best parts for me is that we purchased for $60+( on Amazon), and now it is more than $125 on Amazon!

EDITED: I have good luck listening to my iTouch with the audio jack plugged in. The sound comes out of the JBL speakers and the remote works. However, when I connect the iTouch in the docking slot, I get the sound out of the iTouch speakers, which explains why I had trouble with the sound and why the remote wouldn't work. I must not have pushed the iTouch hard enough into the docking slot.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The price thing at Amazon is amazing. If I'm going to buy a product, I always do a complete search at Amazon.

Here is the JBL III for $69
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Stage-Speaker-Dock-Black/dp/B0017T7PGK/ref=pd_sim_e_1

and here for $103 (used to be $123.99)
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Stage-Portable-Speaker-iPhone/dp/B0017XMN7C/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1293648994&sr=1-5


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> The price thing at Amazon is amazing. If I'm going to buy a product, I always do a complete search at Amazon.
> 
> Here is the JBL III for $69
> http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Stage-Speaker-Dock-Black/dp/B0017T7PGK/ref=pd_sim_e_1
> ...


Interesting, but there are some differences between the two, even if minor. Notably, I don't believe the first was compatible with the iPhone 3GS?


----------

